# Looking for the other 159 Impulse Blue GTO's



## tnbracn2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Just purchased a 05' Impulse Blue w/Black interior 6 speed w/ 17" rims with only 2300 miles on the ticker. 1 of 160 produced for the 2005 model year. The wife and I are kind of interested as to where the other 159 units may be located through out this beautiful country of ours. Reply with location, pics, miles, specs, etc...

Thanks,
Troy & Brenda
:cheers


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

:cheers

Here is one in WA!

Same specs with 25K on it.


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hey*

I got a 2004 IBM, I like to think we're rare, are we ? How do yo find out the numbers. Stay cool Stay GTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jselander (Jun 17, 2009)

Total Code 
5,101 79U Phantom Black 
2,449 13U Quicksilver 
3,093 62U Torrid Red 
1,441 24U Impulse Blue 
573 47U Barbados Blue 
700 72U Cosmos Purple 
1,670 59U Yellow Jacket 
792 79U Pulse Red

2004


----------



## jselander (Jun 17, 2009)

Total Code 
3,176 80U Phantom Black 
1,500 13U Quicksilver 
1,331 12U Cyclone Gray 
2,179 62U Torrid Red 
999 24U Impulse Blue 
1,092 28U Midnight Blue 
792 59U Yellow Jacket

2005


----------



## jselander (Jun 17, 2009)

Total Code 
3,974 80U Phantom Black 
1,803 13U Quicksilver 
1,546 12U Cyclone Gray 
2,079 62U Torrid Red 
1,577 24U Impulse Blue 
1,175 66U Brazen Orange 
1,794 71U Spice Red 

2006


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Now that you have thos numbers you need to think of all the ones that were totaled in accidents witch make them more rare.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I love my blue goat... everyone knows blue is the fastest!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes blue is the fastest, but more specifically, Barbados Blue!!


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:agree and:cheers I have a 06 fastest blue. Impulse and blue lnterior so im double fast!!


----------



## GOATKING (Jun 26, 2009)

Another Impulse Blue here, Lake George, NY


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

another ibm right here, nj


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I love the impulse blue great buy. But lets not kid guys we all know that yellow is the fastest!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys are funny.

codes codes codes. the codes posted here are color codes for exterior and there's a bunch of goats that are blue. BUT... blue out and black in. little different number now. i have blue on black. 06 m6 . and it is that fastest LOL..:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

bolo1968 said:


> I got a 2004 IBM, I like to think we're rare, are we ? How do yo find out the numbers. Stay cool Stay GTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DUDE .. we gotta meet. Denver goats and company...... lol. need more Denver goat's on this forum...

Bandimere speed way Wednesday night. test and tunes. i probably be the only blue goat out there. after the mile high nationals of course ...


----------

